# Amount Of Luggage @ GDL



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

I'm flying in--one-way--to move to Chapala.

I'm bringing 6 large suitcases(3 for me, 3 for my wife) with our belongings/clothes, plus our carry on bags.

Question: Will I have a problem with customs with that much luggage?

thanks!

cj


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

They may go thru it .... but usually depends on the RED LIGHT


----------



## chulor (Aug 19, 2013)

*luggage*



sparks said:


> They may go thru it .... but usually depends on the RED LIGHT



i don't mind 'em looking, i just didn't know if theres a limit on bags

thx!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

It depends on the regulations of the airline you'll be flying on. These days the first bag (per person) is usually free and you have to pay for additional pieces of luggage. Check the website of your airline for details.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

chulor said:


> i don't mind 'em looking, i just didn't know if theres a limit on bags


No limit on bags ... just what you might have in them

About Aduana ... not the Airlines


----------



## kito1 (Aug 4, 2012)

I know you are asking about customs but please be aware that most airlines have a winter embargo to GDL if you are in economy they limit you to 1 or 2 bags and there is no way around that even if you pay extra so I hope that you are in Business? If not then check with your airline to make sure you can bring more than 1 or 2 bags if you are flying down soon.


----------

